# new pics of gabby, 4 months



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

She is now 4 months. She is such a sweetie. She is full of energy, for sure. She is pretty much potty trained, hasnt had an accident in about a month. So glad we found her.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a pretty and clever girl!She also has unusual colouring.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

I love Gabby's sweet intelligent little face and what a smartie she is. That's pretty much record potty training time. Kisses to that baby.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

what a gorgeous girl


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is so cute and looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She is very pretty! Love her coloring.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

shes' really pretty!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Love her coloring. good housetraining.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks yall. I love her. She is quiet a character.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They grow up so fast. You're so lucky with the potty training. She's not only pretty, she's smart.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Gabby is a doll. Love her pretty coat and markings.


----------



## redw&blue (Dec 25, 2011)

Potty trained at four months. I can't wait.

How and what did you do to potty train her?


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

yes, please do tell us.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

She was easy to potty train. From the time I picked her up, she was crated unless I was totally devoted to watching her play, then, back in the kennel. I took her out often, took to the grass pad and told go potty. Made her stay on it til she went potty. Praised her, and given some play time, back to the pee pad and then back to the kennel. This was pretty much her life for a long time. She pretty much pottied on command after a little bit. I fed her twice a day at the same time. She also got water at specific times when she was out. Water was taken away in the evening, so she didnt potty overnight. First two weeks, I went to bed late, and got up once in the middle of the night, took her to potty, back to bed. After that, she could make it the whole night, as long as I went to bed late, and let her out early. I think the crating, with taking to grass pad and being told to potty was the key. It seems kinda mean, but, she didnt seem to mind, and it worked, and now we are both happy. I now let her have most of her time out, but she is limited to the living area, and the kitchen. Not allowed in the bedrooms yet. Her pad is in the kitchen area, left in the same place, so she can remember where to go. She will go to it by herself now and potty. If I need to though, I can tell her to go potty, and she will go on command. If we are away from home, she will go on command outside, or if it is raining, I will take her pad in the back of the truck with a cover, and she will go there. My daughter trained hers the same way, and she learned it at about the same rate. Repitition, and sticking with it is what works. We had a lot of company during the holidays, and she did awesome. At first she was out of control. But, a few corrections, and helping her learn some manners, she did great. I have had different kinds of dogs in my life, but never had a dog as smart and fun as a havanese!


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

*will I make it*

She is beautiful!! I have done exactly what you did for the potty training. Didn't work. I am sooo jealous :frusty:

Linda (Cooper's frustrated Mom)


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

keep at it. It will click. Just stay vigilant. I know a lot of people on here use an exercise pen on here to contain. I never have had luck doing it that way. Usually resulted in messes, torn up pads, etc, and never trained. If you work, not a lot of choices. Lucky for me, I can devote full time to the training. It is a pain, but soooo worth it when you can relax a little with them. Now, if I could only train her not to be so mouthy, hence the name Gabby. She loves to hear her own voice, lol. Hopefully, in time, and hearing NO when she does it, she will learn, lol.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

*We have a howler*

lol we tried the pee pads = destroyed in 3 seconds. Then we tried the fake grass tray = shredded to bits. Now it's outside ( 12' by 8' space), he loves it gets to run and play. Now if he would go to the door and let us know, but I realize he is young yet. He has the run of the kitchen and we use the ex pen for the few times we are gone test times (20 minutes or so) we have a HOWLER :frusty: for the 20 minute test the whole time he never tired. We started at 5 minutes then 10 minutes he was pretty good. I will survive right?? :suspicious:

I congratulate anyone who trained their fur baby fast eace:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Linda, potty training a dog is just like potty training kids (but with outside walks). It requires lots of patience and Time.
Some kids/dogs get it right away, some take longer. Don't be discouraged, just keep it consistent and they'll get it.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, mine prob. would have tore up the grass pad, if left to it. In the beginning, the only time she visited it was to use it, via.......me standing there repeating go potty, and then taking her away. After such a long time, now i can trust her with it, she only goes to it to potty. We travel a lot, so, I had to indoor train her, as I really dont like taking her out at rest areas and truck stops where all dogs go. Never know what they may pick up. Gabby doesnt howl. She is use to her crate, and being left, but she just likes to bark ever so ofter, just playing to hear her own voice, lol. In the beginning, I put her crate in the bedroom, and she did great. But, I wanted her to be in the main living area, to be around all the action and get use to it. It took about 3 days for her to learn the rules were the same, and barking got her no where. Now, she does great. I do put her in and out regularly though, so she stays use to it. She also stays in it overnight. When we travel, we are in a 45 ft coach, so, she has to be use to the crate and being in the middle of it. I guess I am one of the lucky ones she trained so easily. Like Zury said, they are like kids, all will be different. Have fun, and dont forget to enjoy. They grow up so fast!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whatever plan you use, it's consistency. I never used a crate or expen at all for this. Just took Molly out every hour and rewarded her. Three times in the middle of the night .She never had an accident from day one., except one at six months,which was our mistake. I don't buy the small dog excuses. It' s up to us to give them the training. If they need to illiminate more often it's up to us to give them the opportunity and methods. You're doing it right for you Ruthi good going.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

CONSISTENCY........KEY WORD. IT works diff, depending on the dog and the owner and their schedule.


----------

